# Y perm vs. J perm corners



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been thinking about switching from 3OP corners to Y perm corners. The problem is that Y is not exactly my favorite algorithm. It is way to long. I looked on Joel Noort's page and he actually lefts off the F and F' at beginning and end. That messes up my muscle memory. I like J perm a lot. It's almost like Y. The same, except it switches adjacent instead of diagnal corners. Why don't people use that? Is there some obvious flaw with J that I'm missing?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are the Pro's and Con's..

Y perm
PRO: Easy and fast to preform, along with minimal setup moves.
CON: more places to shoot.


J perm
PRO: Easy and fast to preform, also only 7 places to shoot.
CON: You have to orient corners first.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 12, 2008)

A couple of things..

First, Daniel, You don't have to orient first for J perms. I use J perms throughout my solve alongside Y perms, as I see it fit. The problem with J perms is that you have 2 positions that you can use. Depending on the piece, one is almost impossible, while the other is very simple. The point of using the Y perm is to utilize the fact that both the R and F slices are free to move the piece into. Wuqiong, when I initially learned Y perm corners, I set up everything to a Y perm, not to the conjugated one without the Fs. I just was able to see the set-ups better, since I tracked the BU stickers to the FU stickers. Almost all of my set-ups are the same, except for a few tricky ones. BLD solving requires understanding of the cube, and its really an individual process. Learn how you feel comfortable and it'll make you faster than trying to force a method that doesn't fit you right.


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2008)

Both = ftw.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, I guess I'll use both.
I may also use this alg: F' U F R' D' F L F L' F2 D R
that is on Erik's site.
I'll practice this more and see what's more comfortable. 

How would you start a new cycle?


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2008)

Just pick another corner, and go again.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 12, 2008)

Instead of Y try my V, I think it's faster:

R' U L U' R U R' U L' U' R U2 L U2 L' ... Niklas for the 6 first turns

Mirror and reflections does the same work.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm...
I've forgotten about V perms. I used that a lot to correct parity when I used to use 3cycle. I don't know if the set up is as convenient as Y.


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2008)

No, V-perm is stupid to use.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

I tried several sighted solves using both J and Y perms. I'm starting to like it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Hmm...
> I've forgotten about V perms. I used that a lot to correct parity when I used to use 3cycle. I don't know if the set up is as convenient as Y.



V-perm? That's a terrible choice as compared to Y and J. For parity, sure why not.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 14, 2008)

Yah, using both can minimize the set up move to like 1 move lol (nah may be 2 max)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 14, 2008)

I just used Y perm corner in a speedsolve to do a 1LLL.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 15, 2008)

This method is so awesome!!!!!!

I did 50 solves on 2x2 today using this method.
I can memo 15-60 seconds as opposed to 35-150 seconds with 3OP.

Average is 1:23.14, 38 cubes solved out of 50. I was careless on the last few. 
best time was 35.26. Best RA was
Average: 1:17.39

Standard Deviation: 23.32

Best Time: 35.26

Worst Time: 2:11.27

Individual Times: 

1.	52.51	

2.	1:43.32	

3.	(35.26)	

4.	(2:11.27)	

5.	57.45	

6.	1:24.31

7.	1:24.31	

8.	1:28.26	

9.	1:53.81	

10.	1:27.44	

11.	41.36	

12.	1:01.13


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 18, 2008)

Hiya, umm I only use this J perm conjugation for the last corner in parity, but uhh.

L'U'L F2 R'DR'D' R2 F2

Which is pretty sweet because combining this with the left and right handed Y perms you can do all of the single corner permutations with a 1 move setup.

Of course, You can solve 2 corners at a time with a 9 move average using other methods ... soo meh ...


----------



## MistArts (Jun 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> This method is so awesome!!!!!!
> 
> I did 50 solves on 2x2 today using this method.
> I can memo 15-60 seconds as opposed to 35-150 seconds with 3OP.
> ...



What method did you use to memo and did you orient first or no?


----------



## hdskull (Jun 22, 2008)

So where would I go to learn Y/J-perm corners ?


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2008)

stefan-pochmann.info
Search therein.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 22, 2008)

joey said:


> stefan-pochmann.info
> Search therein.



Thanks a lot.


----------

